# If anyone is around



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Heading up to OC, NJ for the weekend, if anyone interested or local, be at Asbury Avenue, and fishing the surf tonight and maybe tomorrow night.

Anybody know what, if anything is biting?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, just home and here is my NJ report from the weekend.

Arrived in OC, NJ late Friday morning, and girls dropped me off on the backside. Fished for about two hours there, lots of leafy water plants, not real fun, but weather and quiet was great.

Back to the house where daughter was staying for the two weeks, quick bite and onto the surf around 6pm until about 10pm. Well, used cut up mackeral and clams, clams did nothing , but cut bait got me a few blues, biggest about 20" to fork. A threesome of sand shark, biggest only about 2 1/2'. Lots of nibbles (figure smaller species, had 6/0 and 8/0 hooks) and two really good runs, but alas both bit through the 50 pound mono to the hooks.
Saw some lightning in the distance and started packing up. Well halfway up the beach it started to pour, and the wind blew, so, soaked to the skin in less than a two block walk.

Awoke and on the beach Sunday morning by 5:30am, and two small blues, biggest about 18" to the fork

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/12470HPIM0544.JPG 

and left as the beachgoers decided it was "sun" time.

Did see one idiot head out with a rod, and promply throw lead and hooks in the area where kids were swimming and surfing. Me, ol' bigmouth walked up ant told him they were there first and it was pretty stupid to toss lead an hooks where they all were, alas the idiot paid NO attention and continued tossing, well, until a group of older bigger surfers arrived, then it was, OOPS, suddenly he didn't want any troupl, and promply left.

Sunday night for two hours 8pm-10pm (no rain), well felt like back on AI, but more people. Sand shark and skate, and grass and stuff. 

Anyways, great weekend getaway, especially with the hours I have been working, and well, did get the young 'un her surfboard 

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/12470HPIM0547.JPG 

(and though didn't ride many in all the way, was impressed with her abilities the first day with it, she could catch most waves and get up, but balance seemed a problem, so, guess don't need a yak, just get her to board my bait.

Final tally: 4 blue, six sand shark, two skate and two bite offs while running.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Shaggy,

I would say the bite-offs were Dusky's; they have been patrolling the surf down OC / Strathmere way.

Fished Strathmere on Sunday evening with Connman and BillH and Conn got one about 20lbs. BillH was down there for the whole week and was into the Dusky's good mid-week. On sunday night BillH caught a 17+ inch kingfish/seamullet and Conn caught and released a nice fat 15in weakie. All I caught were little dogfish...  

Rod


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, working tonight from 5pm until about 6am, then pickin' up the Boss and off to OC, to get the youngest and her new toy, the surf board. Will try wetting a few lines again, and maybe try and talk her into boarding out some bait for me (yeah, right!). Anyhow, should arrive in OC by 11 am Friday, fish Friday night and Saturday morning, maybe Saturday night. Depends on when the "girls" want to leave.

Anyhow, myabe a few more blues, sandies and AI flounder, which is all good by me. Also want to get a glimpse of those few good runs and gone!

All have a great weekend!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Heading out, be down on the beach tonight between 3900 block and 4000 block of Asbury in OC, NJ, Boss' car not the Jeep, but be fishing for a bit if anyuone is around!

Have Jeep will travel  

And, though may feel like I hate to admit it, will be good to see me surfer girl again!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Fished Friday night and Saturday morning, lots of shark, most 18" - maybe 30", but got two, one about 4'6" and the other over 5'. Another four great runs and lots of pullage, but line ended up returnin with lead and some of the hook leader but no hook. Man, I am going to start rigging a few of my rods with some wire leader. I know you would figure I'd have learned that by now.

Did try to relive some college days and tried out my daughter's surfboard, rode a few in, but the balance, even sober  , just wasn't there.

Have Jeep will travel


----------

